# China Magic Cube Fervor with the 1st Magic Cube Cartoon Film in the World



## calvinfan (Mar 5, 2012)

Auldey is an on-list China enterprise which is promoting various toys in China.
They have formed a big team and produced an interesting cartoon film, called 《奇博少年》, to promote their own 3x3 cubes.
Video : 《奇博少年》, chapter 1
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU5ODgxMzY4.html

A new series of Auldey 3x3 cubes are selling in China, share with you as below,


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 5, 2012)

actually, there has been a rubik's cube cartoon before, Rubik the amazing cube


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 5, 2012)

d4m4s74 said:


> actually, there has been a rubik's cube cartoon before, Rubik the amazing cube


 
But many of us weren't BORN when it was airing lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> But many of us weren't BORN when it was airing lol.



That doesn't mean it didn't exist.


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 6, 2012)

d4m4s74 said:


> actually, there has been a rubik's cube cartoon before, Rubik the amazing cube


Oh, thanks for updating me.
So, this one is the 1st Cube Cartoon Film in Asia.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 6, 2012)

The guy in red shirt was in the Rubik's final of WC 2011.


----------



## emolover (Mar 6, 2012)

From what I can tell from watching the first nine minutes of it, it's the same thing as Yu-gi-oh, Pokemon, Didgimon(spelling) an other crap like that. But instead of cards or pokeballs that contain cool monsters there are twisty puzzle like things that turn into silly looking robots that get powerups from doing basic things on a magic cube. 

Even though I don't speak or read a single charecter of Chinese, I can tell there is little to nothing that relates to any real life cube stuff. 

This show seems silly but I will finish watching the episode when I get on an actual computer. Any chance of there being any English subtitles no matter how bad they might be?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't wait to watch this. Thanks for the link?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> From what I can tell from watching the first nine minutes of it, it's the same thing as Yu-gi-oh, Pokemon, Didgimon(spelling) an other crap like that. But instead of cards or pokeballs that contain cool monsters there are twisty puzzle like things that turn into silly looking robots that get powerups from doing basic things on a magic cube.
> 
> Even though I don't speak or read a single charecter of Chinese, I can tell there is little to nothing that relates to any real life cube stuff.
> 
> This show seems silly but I will finish watching the episode when I get on an actual computer. Any chance of there being any English subtitles no matter how bad they might be?


What's bad about combining Transformers and cubes? I would love to have a cube like that, but I bet the lockups would be very bad with all those internals  I can't imagine that a realistic animated series about cubers would be very interesting to watch, this was actually a bit fun. It would probably be even more fun if I understood the dialogue. 
When looking at the pictures in the OP, it looks like these cubes aren't speedcubes, but more like regular toys and the series seems to be aimed at kids, not cubers. By looking at any toy these days, it's clear that making a cool series about it will make it sell a lot better.
FInally OT: How dare you call Pokémon crap? 

_Edit:_
I forgot one of my main points -.-' If kids buy this company's cubes because the series attracts them, maybe they'll get interested in "real" cubing as well. That's a good thing if you ask me.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 6, 2012)

They use super cubes 

It's a bit silly, but in a fun way 

Rubik's Cube Pattern Power-Up! lol ...


----------



## Uniy64 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good News~aha~
At least it could draw some more attentions.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 6, 2012)

This is amazing. Too bad that I'm too old to really enjoy it now, but it seems like a really fun show


----------



## Sillas (Mar 6, 2012)

Good job 
It can help to turn the Speedcubing more popular.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 6, 2012)

I can translate if you guys want to. I'm watching it now. I'll edit with my opinions and give a summary in english in 20 mins. The robotic chinese is really hard to understand.




Spoiler



EDIT: 
1st episode:
Basically there's bad guys trying to take over the world and the guy we see in the beginning is trying to stop them from doing that. As you guys probably figured out, the 3x3s are basically attacks or power ups and the babylon tower things transform into robots you use to fight other people. It's a lot like pokemon because the robots have their owners and stuff. At 11 mins there's a bully and it's similar to people taking other people's ipods or other new toys. At ~12 mins they're saying everyone left while you were trying to solve the cube (he's talking to his older brother). The robot is saying how slow he is at the cube and the guy freaks out because he thinks it's a ghost (monster). The robot is trying to ask him to help him find his owner and explains how he's trying to stop the bad guys from taking over the world. The guy is excited at 15 mins because his teacher, mom, and other people are mad at him for typical things like bad grades etc. He asks his robot to help him on his test at the next scene. Robot quits and scrambles itself and tells him to figure it out so he tries to solve it when he's about to be late for school. Robot isn't as powerful after he's been twisted around all night and the episode finishes with them arguing about what to do about that tree that's about to fall on a playground.

It would be interesting to see cube products come out of this cartoon. I might actually watch this to "improve my chinese listening skills".


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 11, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I can translate if you guys want to. I'm watching it now. I'll edit with my opinions and give a summary in english in 20 mins. The robotic chinese is really hard to understand.


Great, I do think that cubers here would like to know more about the interesting stories. 
Thanks. ^^


----------



## Lusti (Mar 11, 2012)

> Great, I do think that cubers here would like to know more about the interesting stories.
> Thanks. ^^


Totally agree


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> From what I can tell from watching the first nine minutes of it, it's the same thing as Yu-gi-oh, Pokemon, Didgimon(spelling) an other crap like that.


Whoaaaaah. Lots of people like those shows, you know.


----------



## csgg (Apr 15, 2012)

The Q-borg devices


----------

